# Sticky died



## OnTheBrink (May 3, 2011)

My ten year old daughter found our sweet Sticky dead this morning. She seemed fine last night. She's been having some issues, but they all seemed to resolve themselves quickly. A few months ago, she had bleeding, which cleared up with antibiotics. Last week she was kind of walking in circles, but that stopped overnight. When I picked up her body this morning, there was quite a lot of blood around her bottom and her mouth. She was 3 years old. We've only had her since May. 

We had just got her Christmas stocking, to match the rest of the family's. She fit in it perfectly and we buried her that way, next to our cat, Angel. 

My daughter reacted by hiding under her blanket and sobbing. Our neighbor (a vet, but not a hedgehog vet) came over and did a wonderful job talking to her about pet deaths and such. My 7 year old son reacted by helping to bury Sticky, and then setting all the meal worms free in the backyard. 

We really loved having Sticky. I'm not sure if we'll get another hedgehog or not. It's hard to know what to do next.

Thank you all for everything you taught me! I learned so much!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So sorry for your loss  Sounds like she was very well loved. 
*hugs to you and your family*


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm sooo sorry! How heartbreaking for your daughter. It's so hard to lose a pet - such a tough life lesson for her and your son.  
If you don't get another hedgehog, maybe a different kind of small animal? (Rats are also awesome pets, and are furry and like to snuggle!).

(((lots of hugs))) for your daughter today. Maybe you can read the "Rainbow Bridge" poem to her? When we lost our beloved kitty a couple
of years ago my kids were really comforted by it...

*
Rainbow Bridge

Author: unknown

There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth.
It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of all its beautiful colors.
Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows,
hills and valleys with lush green grass.
When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place.
There is always food and water and warm spring weather.
The old and frail animals are young again.
Those who were sick, hurt or in pain are made whole again.
There is only one thing missing,
they are not with their special person who loved them so much on earth.
So each day they run and play until the day comes
when one suddenly stops playing and looks up!
The nose twitches! The ears are up!
The eyes are staring and this one runs from the group!
You have been seen and when you and your special friend meet,
you take him in your arms and hug him.
He licks and kisses your face again and again -
and you look once more into the eyes of your best friend and trusting
pet.
Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together never again to be apart.*


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

soo sorry for your families loss..


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your beautiful little girl. How sweet to send Sticky on his trip in his Christmas stocking. Please tell her how sad we are for her that he had to leave and that we will all miss her little Sticky.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry,hugs.  That's such a beautiful picture really tugs at my heart.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry. That's a precious picture. They both looked very happy.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

This brought tears to my eyes, I'm so sorry for your loss and I'm equally sorry to hear how heartbroken your daughter and son must be, as well as yourself I'm sure. I'm glad your neighbour came over, that was so nice of him. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking. *Hugs


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult it was for me to lose a pet when I was your daughter's age. Not that pet deaths have gotten much better as I've grown older, but it seemed really tough to understand when I was that young.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Sticky was so loved and I'm sure she appreciated how you took wonderful care of her. *Hugs* to you and your family.


----------

